# Rex...19 weeks old



## wrxnefx (May 2, 2009)

Healthy and growing too fast. He's now 35lbs. Does it mean he may top out around 70 lbs? Thanks for viewing.














































my favorite are pics of both of my boys together


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

What a cutie! Thanks for sharing


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

1 word...BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Rampage_Cara (May 23, 2009)

Very Nice! Great job!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cute. appears to be going through a gangly all legs stage right now. 

Yes, I'd guess about 65-70 because you take the weight at 4 months and double it 
(give or take a few lbs) to get an approximate weight and he is almost 5 months old. It is not foolproof but will usually get you pretty close.


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

nice looking puppy gorgeous ears nice crop job!


----------



## B I G G I E (Jun 11, 2009)

omg he looks GREAT!
only 19 weeks

my boy BIGGIE is @ 10 week's 2 days 
only 9 more to be like your rex lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes looking good!


----------

